# Ft. Wilderness



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone know where you can go to get a map of Ft. Wilderness.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

thevanobackers said:


> Does anyone know where you can go to get a map of Ft. Wilderness.


Clicky


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

thank you my wife will be happy


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

...our favorite campground---you'll love it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whew....that is one LARGE campground.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Whew....that is one LARGE campground.


Disney does EVERYTHING LARGE!

The Disney World complex encompasses 27,443 acres, or roughly 43 square miles. This is twice the area of the island of Manhattan.

There is so much to do in the Ft. Wilderness campground that you don't really have to visit one of the theme parks.

However, the theme parks are the main draw and are by far the BEST in the Orlando area! (Sorry Universal Studios, y'all are second fiddle.)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Whew....that is one LARGE campground.


Disney does EVERYTHING LARGE!

The Disney World complex encompasses 27,443 acres, or roughly 43 square miles. This is twice the area of the island of Manhattan.

There is so much to do in the Ft. Wilderness campground that you don't really have to visit one of the theme parks.

However, the theme parks are the main draw and are by far the BEST in the Orlando area! (Sorry Universal Studios, y'all are second fiddle.)
[/quote]

Wow what do you work for the mouse?

If you like gift shops Disney
If you like rides Universal
If you like MEGA rides Ceder Point









Disney did write the book and is in a league by itself









John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> Disney did write the book and is in a league by itself


You got that right !! We go every couple years, but not in the OB yet! Cant wait to camp there!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We are going this year as soon as the kids get out of school. 6/29 through 7/11, made the reservations in January of 07.

We doing universal, sea world and Disney all in the same 12 days.









I am sure diesel will also be $5 a gallon by then.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

nynethead said:


> We are going this year as soon as the kids get out of school. 6/29 through 7/11, made the reservations in January of 07.
> 
> We doing universal, sea world and Disney all in the same 12 days.
> 
> ...


The diesel price will be peanuts compared to the ticket prices for all the parks.

But for the kids it PRICELESS









John


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Great park. My girls had a blast.... okay so did I.
Wayne


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

John,

Actually the tickets for universal are inexpensive, it's disney that is the killer. Through Costco I got a 3 month pass for universal for both parks for $90 each.

This will allow us to go back and forth during the two weeks, either am in one and pm in the other or varying days.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

That is a great campground! We loved that it has it's own boat transportation to the Magic Kingdom. Don't forget to call ahead and reserve the golf cart. You park it at your site and use it to get around quicker than the bus transportation - but there is a limited # so call ASAP. And don't forget the "Hoopy doo review" is right hter at Pioneer Hall, buffet with Beer & wine - oh yeah.....


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

We did Florida Disney in March 06. We did not pull the trailer as it is just too far from Idaho when you only have 10 days. I would love to stay at Ft. Wilderness sometime.

We did 7 parks in 8 days and 2 days at Daytona Beach to unwind from all the miles we walked.

We did Animal Kingdom, Magic Kingdom, Epcot, MGM and Blizzard Beach. We then did Universal Studios and Universals Islands of Adventure.

The kids age 11, 15 and 17 at the time loved the rides of Universal but we found that evenings in the Universal Parks were quite rowdy and not so Disney-ish

I wish we could have done Busch Gardens and Sea World too. I guess we will have to save it for another big trip someday.

Lucky you, have fun, use those Fast Passes and buy the Disney Guide book before you go to get familiar with the layouts, restaurants (for reservations) and rides.


----------



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey, we'll be there the week of June 7th through the 14th. Nice to know there will be another Outbacker there. We've been to the parks before, but never stayed in the campground. We're looking forward to it. We're just doing the disney parks, as our little guy is four and we're going to kind of take it easy for him. If you see us, stop and say hi!

Shannon


----------



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

oops! My bad - I thought I ready May through June, not June through July. Guess we won't be there at the same time. Boy do I feel dumb! Anyway, have a nice trip. OUr kids get out May 23, so we're headed down a little earlier. Shannon


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Be sure and make time for the campfire program. Every night they have a sing along with Chip and Dale for about 20 minutes followed by a Disney movie on an outdoor movie screen. Its free to anyone staying at the Disney.

Scott


----------

